# Flounder boat



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

16 ft tide craft lights, rail,gigs boat, motor and trailer all work and run older boat and motor Johnson seahorse 70hp 1,600.00..... Obo 850-791-2095 can text picture just in time for fall flounder run


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a deal and at a good time.


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I hate to see it go, been waiting all year for now, to use boat but unfortunately I have had a few things come up and need to sale, boat is old and may need some tlc but I could go tonight if I wanted to, it has a fish finder 2 battery's / charger bildge pump fan for generator and room enough to run generator under the deck I have a Honda eu2000i I would sale also with boat but not for sale alone I would take a additional 800.00 for generator somewhere around 150-175 hours on it with extended run fuel tank


----------

